# Cockapoo size help



## Gedster (May 30, 2011)

Hi new to the forum and it's great for us newbies. 
We are wanting to buy a cockapoo after much research on different breeds but is there any rule of thumb regarding size we are wanting one around 15" tall, should we be looking at a cross with a miniature poodle to try and guarantee a smaller dog. 

Thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My Lady was a miniture cross...she is about 13" high and weighs 14 pounds. at 8 months


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all 4 of my girls are minni cross' my 3 eldist are English min and are all around 17"- 18" my youngest is an american and only about 16" 

if you want smaller you are looking at toy cross, but then again it depends on the size of mum and dad. my americans mum was big for an american and her dad who is Echos dad was also quite big for a mini poodle.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cockapoos can vary alot, if you are looking for smaller pups make sure the parents are smaller


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They do vary a lot. DYlan is a toy cross but quite large for a toy I think. He is about 14 to 15 inches. We saw a miniature recently who was the same size as him, but have met others who were much bigger


----------



## Gedster (May 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

My 2 vary greatly, same mum, blue roan english cocker, 2 different miniature poodle dads. Scamps dad was 16inches, Rascals smaller and it shows !
Scamp is 19 inches and hopefully stopped growing, ha ha !! He has a longer body as well.
Rascal is 16 inches.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy has minature poodle mum, American cocker dad - she is 14.5 inches and 6.5 kilos


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Toy poodle to American Cocker will result in the smallest fully grown dogs.
Miniature Poodle to English Show Cocker could produce a larger dog (as English Show Cockers are more of a uniform size - due to them having been breed to a Breed Standard as such)
Miniature Poodle to English Working Cockers can vary - as Working Cockers are typically bred by GameKeepers to do a job - so the size can vary.

The important factor here is to make sure you see both parents - and that they fit the size guide you seek.

Also - please bare in mind what "type" of "Cockapoo" suits Your lifestyle - as "Cockapoo" is just a generic term for a very varied range of lovely dogs - looks; temperament; size; shape and ability all vary under that name.

Stephen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Toy poodle to American Cocker will result in the smallest fully grown dogs.
> Miniature Poodle to English Show Cocker could produce a larger dog (as English Show Cockers are more of a uniform size - due to them having been breed to a Breed Standard as such)
> Miniature Poodle to English Working Cockers can vary - as Working Cockers are typically bred by GameKeepers to do a job - so the size can vary.
> 
> ...


ah forgot to say that Gypsy is my smalest English and her mum was a working cocker.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

To be honest you are only talking of a couple of inches either way I would be more inclined to check the parents health eyes test and joints with the amount of difference this has to be more important, you will love your cockerpoo I just know you will


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Oscar's dad was a toy poodle his mum a blue roan cocker and Oscar was the runt. He weighs an almighty 2.2 kg  and towers in at 8.5 inches to his shoulder lol!! I hope he has a growth spurt !!!! Oh he was born on 29th Jan my pita wotsit says how old he is in weeks x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

DeKneez said:


> Oscar's dad was a toy poodle his mum a blue roan cocker and Oscar was the runt. He weighs an almighty 2.2 kg  and towers in at 8.5 inches to his shoulder lol!! I hope he has a growth spurt !!!! Oh he was born on 29th Jan my pita wotsit says how old he is in weeks x


u are due for a growth spurt soon, Lady had one around then, it was a huge difference!


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> u are due for a growth spurt soon, Lady had one around then, it was a huge difference!


Lol I'll keep my eyes peeled!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cant find a tape measure :embarrassed:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

size wise ... as you have read above they can vary a few inches either way ... my advice would be to view both mum and dad's size.... enjoy your puppy buying experience. Meeting the parents has got to be important (health, looks, character, size) and then love & enjoy your little cockapoo puppy..... 

U will turn cockapoo crazy like all of us on here


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Why is it that women can easily dismiss "a few inches either way" !!!!!!!!..........LOL


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought it was men that got inches wrong


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

I so want to comment lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Inches .. centimetres ... well men can't measure can they !!!!

I bet I get feedback from that statement ... chuckling here


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

metric or old money thats about the long and the short of it me thinks


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Why is it that women can easily dismiss "a few inches either way" !!!!!!!!..........LOL


an inch is a good as a foot if you know what to do with it


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Mez-UK said:


> an inch is a good as a foot if you know what to do with it


Who wants just and inch when you know how to handle a foot. :devil:
Julia xx


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Who wants just and inch when you know how to handle a foot. :devil:
> Julia xx


Kinky foot fetish.......
I was talking width:twothumbs:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol this thread is turning a little kinky lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol this thread is turning a little kinky lol


LOL!!! a little! hahah with all this talk of size and now width and the bouncing puppies!


----------

